# blue water meet



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

right guys and girls the blue water meet will be on 

friday 13/03/2009 

at 20:00 

the meeting place will be in the main carpark 

then we can have a look at each others cars and chat about detailing then get some thing too eat 

everyone who wats too come put your name down below with your real name and car

monkeyboy24/dan/e36 bmw 325i


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like to attend these meets. Should be to make it as long as i dont have work.

monkeyboy24/dan/e36 bmw 325i
Reece/08 Fiat Grande Punto


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Any news on these meets?

Reece


----------

